# Panta Rhei by Flicks (trade)



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Since I saw the Night Train design from Flicks I was haunted. Spent sleepless nights till the day I was able to strengthen myself to ask Flicks for a trade.

My part is still in progress, however I sent a version, but that will be shown later. But here is a much more interesting slingie you may see.

Let me introduce you Panta Rhei an NT 1.5 version frame that Flicks made to me. Panta Rhei means "everything flows" in Greek. My Nora thought it can be a suitable name for a slingshot that has so many exciting and organic forms. The name depicts not just the actual form, but the way it is evolving into an even more sophisticated shape. LiquidDarkness is the next step. And I'm pleased to see all those refinements that Flicks just made.

He sent a nice textile case for her and a lot of GoldsGreen rubber including leathers, TBB sheets and this treasure house was teamed up with a Lil' Lizard HDPE PFS (which one is part of my "streetfighter" equipment now on).

I made a couple pictures to show some details, but had so many to share. Finally, decided to make a video.

*Jens, thank you for the trade, I am more than grateful.*

Thanks for watching,

Tremo


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Tremo/Flicks.......very nice! Cheers to u both......LBH2


----------



## DEDO (Aug 24, 2015)

Only one word....gorgeous!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

That was a very in depth review of a beauty of a slingshot!

Thanks! 

Lookin forward for your part in this trade Tremo.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That is such a bada$$ slingshot! Excited for you both on this trade!  Excellent review, very pro dude  Thanks, well done!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Flicks makes excellent slingshots and this Panta-Rhei is one of a kind indeed.

Well deserved Tremo.


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

*Outstanding* pictorial and video review, Tremoside. All very true. Night Train is an extraordinary frame, conceived and built by an extraordinary craftsman. I have a feeling that Sir Flicks spent just as many sleepless nights making certain this one was perfect for YOU as well. The fluid lines, comfortable feel, and laser-like precision is perfection and spot on. Congratulations *Panta-Rhei is superb**!*

I also like the matte wolfish gray finish best. *The pattern structure in the material reminds me of aged, weather-worn wood*.

It is simply gorgeous*! *I totally love it. Much better I think for tactical urban warfare.
Grayish colours are the new Ninja black.























But I told our humble Creator that the *original 1.0 Urban Decay version of Night Train is just as enchanting*. And it truly is.

Can't wait to see YOUR "still-in-progress" project. I strongly suspect that it will be amazing as well.

Once upon a time... before Night Train, there was a little water sprite by the name of Seafoam.







Still out there somewhere lost in the flow.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Great review and what a slingshot and
I tell you I was lucky enuf at the weekend to meet flicks at a gathering (with a heck of other nice people ) and seeing in nature those beauty full works he build and it's like that you need a 
pinch to make shore it's real 
I wonder what hep pen if you both meet for a project in a work space 
pleas let me know 
Cheers


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

That is a show piece! Congrats on that sweet trade! Great design, amazing craftsmanship! The integrated clips and tools


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Tremo!

I am sooooo happy that you like the little shooter! The only difference between your Panta Rhei and Liquid Darkness is the shaping of the thumb section for left hand hold, but since you told me that you are shooting both hand, I felt it better to leave shape the tip this way. Panta Rhey is not polished to high grade, but brushed with a pad. That cause the greyish, wood like finish.

But I have to tell you that the most amazing thing in this thread is your awesome review! I am absolutely stunned, Tremo! Your did a very professional job. Thank you so much for that!

And please tell Nora that she chose a very fitting name for the shooter. Panta Rhei - I love it!

Happy shootings my friend!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Poiema said:


> *Outstanding* pictorial and video review, Tremoside. All very true. Night Train is an extraordinary frame, conceived and built by an extraordinary craftsman. I have a feeling that Sir Flicks spent just as many sleepless nights making certain this one was perfect for YOU as well. The fluid lines, comfortable feel, and laser-like precision is perfection and spot on. Congratulations *Panta-Rhei is superb**!*
> 
> I also like the matte wolfish gray finish best. *The pattern structure in the material reminds me of aged, weather-worn wood*.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words my friend and thanks for reminding me on little *Seafoam*. It's a while ago! It was the birth of that design and I am really happy that the humble "template  " still exist! I was a bit unsure about that design, but your positive feedback helped me to continue the journey!

And thank you so much for showing me how to make a sliding celtic knot! The one on Tremo's Panta Rhei was me debut! 



leon13 said:


> Great review and what a slingshot and
> I tell you I was lucky enuf at the weekend to meet flicks at a gathering (with a heck of other nice people ) and seeing in nature those beauty full works he build and it's like that you need a
> pinch to make shore it's real
> I wonder what hep pen if you both meet for a project in a work space
> ...


Thank you leon! ! I just came back from the gathering! We really had a great time with a lot of fun and I hope I'll be able to meet you and the other guys again soon! It was such a pity that you had to leave on Saturday!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Awesome work!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

LBH2 said:


> Tremo/Flicks.......very nice! Cheers to u both......LBH2


Thank you LBH2! I'm more than happy to have this sweet frame!



DEDO said:


> Only one word....gorgeous!


Just imagine the unboxing moment. HUH, that was an impressive feeling.



JohnKrakatoa said:


> That was a very in depth review of a beauty of a slingshot!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lookin forward for your part in this trade Tremo.


Thank you very much John. Tried to do my best, however this new camera still needs some testing and practice. My part will come a bit later.



Btoon84 said:


> That is such a bada$$ slingshot! Excited for you both on this trade!  Excellent review, very pro dude  Thanks, well done!!


Thank you Btoon!!!!! Live English is always a challenge for me, but try as much as I can.



Bob Fionda said:


> Flicks makes excellent slingshots and this Panta-Rhei is one of a kind indeed.
> 
> Well deserved Tremo.


Thanks for your kindness Bob! I'm so pleased.



Poiema said:


> *Outstanding* pictorial and video review, Tremoside. All very true. Night Train is an extraordinary frame, conceived and built by an extraordinary craftsman. I have a feeling that Sir Flicks spent just as many sleepless nights making certain this one was perfect for YOU as well. The fluid lines, comfortable feel, and laser-like precision is perfection and spot on. Congratulations *Panta-Rhei is superb**!*
> 
> I also like the matte wolfish gray finish best. *The pattern structure in the material reminds me of aged, weather-worn wood*.
> 
> ...


Thank you Poiema! I can't agree more. Trespa is a very nice choice from Flicks and makes an exciting look and feel combination, arms in arms with excellent durability.

I was hoping to finish my modifications earlier, but things are always coming into way. Time is never enough when it comes to slingshots 



leon13 said:


> Great review and what a slingshot and
> I tell you I was lucky enuf at the weekend to meet flicks at a gathering (with a heck of other nice people ) and seeing in nature those beauty full works he build and it's like that you need a
> pinch to make shore it's real
> I wonder what hep pen if you both meet for a project in a work space
> ...


Glad to see you my friend! I've heard you was there and it's really a lucky thing if you can see these frames in real life. Pictures are great, but depict the feeling of our senses in action is pretty hard.

Project with Flicks? - heh that could be a super thing... I always dreaming of a builder-designer workshop. One week with tools, material and stuff. With a testing range.



Can-Opener said:


> Sweet!


Thanks C-O!!!



Arnisador78 said:


> That is a show piece! Congrats on that sweet trade! Great design, amazing craftsmanship! The integrated clips and tools


These parts are so precise, just can't stop wondering!



flicks said:


> Hey Tremo!
> 
> I am sooooo happy that you like the little shooter! The only difference between your Panta Rhei and Liquid Darkness is the shaping of the thumb section for left hand hold, but since you told me that you are shooting both hand, I felt it better to leave shape the tip this way. Panta Rhey is not polished to high grade, but brushed with a pad. That cause the greyish, wood like finish.
> 
> ...


Dear Flicks, this review video is the minimum I can make to share the enthusiasm about your design. I'm honored by the effort you spent on making Panta Rhei. By experiencing the quality of your work with my bare hands, I have to raise my standards again. You just underlined my slingshot addiction 



Flatband said:


> WOW! Awesome work!


Thanks for stopping by! *It really is a piece of (he)art.*

-----------------------------------------------------

Thank you very much for your comments on this pretty little shooter! I do hope my video helped to see some of the treasures of the design and the talent of Flicks.

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------

